# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам солнечную батарею, контроллер, инвертор

## aris

*Инвертор номиналом 1 кВт 24Vdc - 220Vac (под 2 или 4 аккумулятора)*
*Цена $300*
Инвертор WI10-24-S-220-50. Номинальная мощность 1 кВт. Преобразование постоянного тока 24Vdc в переменный 220Vac. НЕ модифицированная синусоида. Китай. Подключение 2-х или 4-х аккумуляторов 12V ёмкостью от 50А до 200А. 
Предлагаемый инвертор является идеальным решением для бесперебойного энергообеспечения дома, дачи, квартиры. На предлагаемый инвертор, Вы можете "навесить" большую часть домашних бытовых приборов с максимальным пусковым током до 1 кВт.
Предлагаемый инвертор изначально разработан для компановки с фотовольтажными (солнечными) батареями и/или ветрогенераторами.
Подробное описание и варианты инсталяции готов предоставить при Вашем обращении.


*Контроллер для солнечных батарей - 15А.*
*Цена $30*
Контроллер заряда аккумуляторных батарей 
для солнечных фотовольтажных модулей (панелей) С2415 15А 12/24V Китай. К предлагаемому контроллеру можно подключить фотомодули (солнечные батареи) 12V 10-150W или 24V 150-200W. С помощью предлагаемого контроллера Вы можете заряжать аккумуляторы емкостью 50А-200А. Предлагаемый контроллер предназначен для автономного энергообеспечения Вашего дома, дачи или квартиры и может использоваться как полноценное управляющее устройство для системы автономного освещения. 
В случае Вашей заинтересованности готов прислать мануал и проконсультировать по вариантам комплектации.


*Cолнечная батарея (панель) 10Вт, 12В, монокристаллическая в рамке*
*Цена $13*
Cолнечная батарея (панель, фотомодуль) 10Вт, 12В, монокристаллическая в рамке. Для создания автономной , мобильной системы энергообеспечения. На даче, дома, в походе, на отдыхе - Вы можете решить вопрос энергообеспечения и освещения.
В случае необходимости готов дать практические советы по применению и подключению.


*Контроллер для солнечных коллекторов*
*Цена $40*
Контроллер для сезонных (термосифонных) солнечных коллекторов. В комплекте: контроллер, комбинированный датчик уровня и температуры, электромагнитный клапан, инструкция по подключению.


*Контакт через ЛС*

----------


## aris

ап

----------


## aris

ап

----------


## aris

ап

----------


## aris

ап

----------


## aris

ап

----------


## aris

Солнечные батареи проданы, все остальное в продаже

----------


## aris

ап

----------


## aris

актуально

----------


## aris

Инвертор номиналом 1 кВт 24Vdc - 220Vac (под 2 или 4 аккумулятора) продан. Все остальное в продаже

----------


## aris

в продаже

----------


## Ю Р И К

Нужна панель солнечная 10вт если есть в продаже дайте знать

----------


## aris

ап

----------


## aris

ап

----------


## aris

ап

----------

